# Himalayan mice



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I am really keen to start breeding (and hopefully exhibiting) himalayan-marked mice, any information on foundation stock and breeding plan/s would be hugely appreciated.

I'm aiming to get in a couple of really good pew's and siamese but I would also like an ivory satin (pure bred if possible) and possibly a satin siamese too.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd definately recommend joining the NMC if you haven't done so already, the year book has lot's of information that will be useful.

I have a couple of trio of Siamese, and may have babies available soon. I'll keep you updated and see if I can sort you out with anything. I have plans for Satin siamese, so will probably have some himilayan out of that breeding too at some point.

Paul


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

that would be brilliant will you let me know?

off to find out about joining the NMC right away, thanks


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

good luck naomi, it is somthing i tried and failed at.... due to my obsession with the contrast, which you don't really get just by breeding siamese X PEW or any other combination as the himalayans produced appear to be what *i *would call chocolate himis.
After figuring out how much chance, and space most of all it would take, let alone anything else to actually achive 'black' himalayan mice, I decided it wasn't in my space range.
but i swear, if i had unlimited funds and a huge space to keep them in, there would be nothing on the planet to stop me!

vi x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

hopefully I have enough space I've been converting boxes at a vast rate now I've got the hang of it  because I know I will need to keep a large amount of stock to work on this colouration


----------

